# 9 failed ICSI - is there still hope



## jo66 (Oct 29, 2004)

We have undertaken ICSI due to DP cancer 17 years ago, when we started ICSI I was 25 years old and presumed it would work first attempt because of my age and no known problems. Well I am now 33 and have had 9 failed cycles all BFN apart from my first 2 cycles which resulted in a chemical pregnancy. There is no known reason as to why its not working I think the Drs are as dumbfounded as us. I do have thyroid problems but my FSH is stable and below 2 which is where they want it to be. I have had hysterocopy and a womb biopsy which all show everything is normal. 


Our life has been in limbo for 8 years ever since we married. Having just had my 9th failure a couple of weeks ago I am totally devastated. Will it ever work, I am just feeling so sad right now.. We are planning to have an attempt at ARGC in the future but am just so scared that it is getting close to the end and I am only 33 with no real reason as to why its not working..


----------



## Katht (Dec 12, 2009)

Jo so sorry to hear of your story.  Have you had any immune testing done?  After so many BFN it may be worth thinking about.  I have just had a BFN after our 5th cycle so am feeling distraught as it is the end of our IVF journey and need to somehow come to terms with not having children.  Sending you   Kath x


----------



## rs1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Jo,

I don't know if this is helpful or not but I really couldn't recommend ARGC more. Apply for an appointment asap. They work wonders and more often than not deal successfully with multiple BFN ladies. Also at 33 you're still young and should still have good eggs etc. You'll be one of the younger ladies at argc. I wonder whether you have immune or implantation issues? ARGC are great with immune problems so I'm sure they can help.

it's all anectodal but I'm pregnant on my first ICSI cycle and of the 12 argc ladies I became friends with 8 are pregnant (and there's lots of twins!). 

Good luck


----------



## Holly Danielle (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello, didn't want to read and run. Firstly, I'am so sorry for all that you have been through, I know how difficult it is. My husband and I had 4 IUI treatments, 1 abandoned due to an ovarian cyst and the other 3 were not successful. We were only entitled to one attempt at IVF where I live and that also failed back in September last year. We both have/had unexplained infertility for the last 5 years, though I was diagnosed with PCOS at 19, I'm now 28 and 13 weeks pregnant with a natural baby  ....We were amazed that it was possible!!! I don't know all of your problems but as another above me mentioned perhaps you have implantation issues etc. I found this product called Conceive Plus Fertility Lubricant...It works with your natural mucus and can help with implantation, sperm survival and motility. My doctor cannot prove that this product was the reason for our success but it is certainly worth a try! We used it for only 2 months and got caught. You can buy it from boots the chemist or online...I have a post on this forum titled "Lost hope try this" there is more info in there. It's still on the first page so you wont have to go hunting for it...We believe it certainly helped us to achieve our BFP and would certainly recommend it to anyone who hasn't tried it, depending on their history or nature of their problem.
I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is always hope!!

Please see my signature. I had success on round 10.

I also think you should give argc a go.

try to change what you have done before and success will come


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh and also 33 is very young!! I only started treatment at 37!! try to learn something from each cycle and change it around, go to a new clinic.

try surrogacy if immunes dont work. I too have had my life on hold for the last 5 years with IVF but at 14 fresh rounds and 3 frozen rounds we now have a beautiful DD and are expecting twins at 41!! So there is hope out there!!!


----------



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Jo
I am so sorry for all the rubbish you have been through it is so easy to give up hope    take some time out maybe book a holiday, infertility treatments drain you emotionally and money wise xxx
I am at a crossroads at the moment after 6 ICSI treatments failures and only one chemical pg I have just found out that I have double NK cells so no wonder none of my treatments worked !!!  
It is definately worth exploring immune issues ARGC are the best clinic we did cycle there twice and hand on heart they taylor the treatments to you they may recommend immune testing before you begin, they were very honest with us they explain I have got crappy eggs and worth looking into donor eggs in Spain which is how we ended up on a plane to Marbella.....
My husband is very keen to try again our last failure was last April but I am in two minds I want to but do I want to put myself in such a emotionally state again if it fails again
You are not alone and thank heavens for FF they help alot to know you have friends out there 
Best wishes in what you decide it is never easy
take care
Jet


----------



## jo66 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you all that have replied. To hear other people who have undergone ivf even more times does give you hope.. I just feel so low at the moment and finding everything hard and have completely lost myself and my confidence, I find that when ivf fails it makes me feel like a failure so you then feel even worse.. We will try Argc if not the next time then definitely the time after.. I did have a new womb biopsy test for nk cells which is similar to the immune tests I think which came back perfect so will await their tests with interest.. 

I know that I can do nice things like holiday etc but as time goes on it just doesn't help as u are just counting down the time to do it all again.. And u just can't help but keep saying to yourself surely we deserve some luck but then I suppose there are millions of women thinking the same thing.. Hopefully it will happen one day for us all..


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Jo66,

So sorry to read your story. I had alot of failed cycles and m/c's, a piece of my heart broke each time...

The issue may be with the sperm selection, have you looked into IMSI ? It worked for us xxx

All the very best of luck, never give up hope xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I would definitely recommend ARGC. I assumed there was nothing wrong with me until I had my 4BFNs  - discovered I had raised NK cells and antibodies to progesterone.

KA xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

I would say it was the sperm that may be the problem. I had 11 failed using DP's sperm (ectopic + mc) then got pregnant 1st time using different sperm + immune tx      ARGC or the FGA are your best bet


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Just to say one of the ladies I cycled with at the ARGC is pregnant from her 10th go.

KA xxx


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Jo66  Has you and hubby been tested for chlamydia and other bugs via SERUM or Dr Gorgy?  You might both need a long course of antibiotics which will also help your hubby's swimmers.  You might also need a lot of antioxidants for hubby and perhaps try acupunture etc?  What is ur Hormonal balance like? Have u done an AMH test?


----------

